# DHCP Server unter Windows NT 4.0



## Lumakrieger (9. Juli 2010)

Moin moin,

wenn ich unter Windows NT 4.0 den DHCP Server starten möchte (cmd: net start dhcpserver), bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Microsoft DHCP-Server-Dienst wird gestartet...
> Microsoft DHCP-Server-Dienst konnte nicht gestartet werden.
> 
> Ein Systemfehler ist aufgetreten.
> ...



Hat jemand einen Plan woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

bei MSDN gibts hierfür einen Eintrag:
Klick

Gruß
BK


----------



## Lumakrieger (12. Juli 2010)

Meine IPs haben keine Nullen am Anfang stehen. Wo finde ich die unattend.txt Datei?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (12. Juli 2010)

Die Datei wird zur unbeaufsichtigten Installation von Windows verwendet und befindet sich auf der CD.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/155197/EN-US/

Gruß
BK


----------

